# FB site stealing peoples dogs pictures



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This site on FB is taking peoples pictures and changing the dogs names and sexes. She is then blocking and removing comments of those who call her out for stealing pictures.

Save the great pitbull | Facebook

There are Many verified stolen photos already, please check and see if you recognize anyone's dogs and contact that owner to see if they gave them the picture. People can upload pictures here so some people have actually given them pictures.

First she claimed to have been hacked when confronted on the stolen pictures, then she claimed that people sent them to her. However with them all having names changed and the large amount that have been found to be stolen its clear she knows very well what she is doing.

This is not about bashing her, just finding stolen photos and letting the rightful dogs owners know.

Here are some of the stolen pictures
Caragans Passion...Renamed Ebony and called a male.
Wall Photos | Facebook

My dog Dumae renamed Junna and called a male
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17966795.13374.120732528029994&type=3&theater

Pike.. Calling him Juno, she also had this one in an album saying it was hers.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater

Not a member here, but stolen, you can see the owners comments still on this one.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

:hammer:Wow!! That is crazy! I really don't understand her purpose behind taking someone's photos and renaming them...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i already told u i stood up for u. and now she will have a whole GP army to deal with lol!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i looked threw most of them... my husband always said it was silly but glad i always put my circlem logo on mine now


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

She doesn't understand why someone wouldn't want their dogs renamed and pictures shared publicly on facebook. Imagine...

Krystal said she saw pictures of my dog Brutus (RIP). I was unable to locate it (I think this woman may have started taking stolen pictures down once she realized the jig was up) but the picture she is talking about has only been uploaded here to my photo album on GP. This would mean that the gopitbull watermark (which indicates copyrighted material that belongs to this site) was edited off of the photograph most likely. 

I am all for advocating for this breed - but posting cutesy pictures on facebook page is really not going to make the difference. Imparting knowledge, like we do here, is far more effective (and less shady) than what this woman is knowingly doing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes also doing the opposite of educating when she has every mixed breed and random dog being called a pit bull. Shes enforcing that they are all the same.

What bugs me the most is that she has no respect for other peoples animals and when told the pictures were stolen she just flat out avoided it and kept on with it. 


My FB is completely private as well so GP is the only place she could have gotten the photo of Dumae. There are a ton of other photos too that were from before our site did the GP mark thing. 

I can't stand people who thinks its ok to do this. Its just a picture so yeah it doesn't hurt, BUT they are not her pictures to do what she pleases, give them what names she wants and then block the owners from stating the dog belongs to them.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Shes also doing the opposite of educating when she has every mixed breed and random dog being called a pit bull. Shes enforcing that they are all the same.
> 
> What bugs me the most is that she has no respect for other peoples animals and when told the pictures were stolen she just flat out avoided it and kept on with it.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, my Facebook is completely private as well. GP is the only place those pictures could have come from.

I find it funny (and irritating beyond belief) that they are going on and on about how we have no lives for complaining about our pictures being stolen and posted publicly and yet someone obviously spent HOURS on GP copying pictures and coming up with fake names for the dogs.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Report her. On FB you can report picture stealing and such. I had to do it when someone stole a picture of me, made a fake profile and went after my ex's new gf. The account was gone the next day.

You can also add copyrights to your pictures. Use programs such as GIMP and add a copyright to the image, usually place it over the dog it's self but make it transparent. 

Also try to mssg her and call her out on it, saying you will report her and press charges. Technically you can do this, as long as you have the proof. Some people will get scared and back down. Sometimes it is just a matter of getting into their heads, and using scare tactics. I have to deal with this kind of stuff all the time on DeviantArt. People will steal your images and claim them as their own. Also the more numbers behind you the better. Oh another thing is take screen shots for later purposes. They can come in handy as evidence which you can use against her whether you press charges or not. Lol like I said. I do this a lot, people just never learn.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Also this... look familiar? O'Malley's day at the beach | Facebook


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

O'Malleys owner actually likes this girl and allowed her to have photos. 


Pictures from FB have no copyrights and so you can't do anything about that, however GP pictures are copy right protected. This girl has been talked to by several people and could careless that we want our pictures down. FB has been contacted and everything has been reported. 


This page has many people who have given her pictures. The point of this thread is that if you see a friends dog ask if they allowed use of their photo so that those who didn't can contact her and let it be known she is stealing pictures to all those who "like" her page.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> O'Malleys owner actually likes this girl and allowed her to have photos.
> 
> Pictures from FB have no copyrights and so you can't do anything about that, however GP pictures are copy right protected. This girl has been talked to by several people and could careless that we want our pictures down. FB has been contacted and everything has been reported.
> 
> This page has many people who have given her pictures. The point of this thread is that if you see a friends dog ask if they allowed use of their photo so that those who didn't can contact her and let it be known she is stealing pictures to all those who "like" her page.


For the copyright I am saying add one before you upload it to FB. As I have done with the artwork I make. I add a copyright to the image before I put it up. I do this with any picture I make or find worthy. People cannot remove a copyright thats placed on a dog. Unless they are really good at photoshopping, like removing a copyright for me is a cake walk. But for normal people they can't do it or don't know how. Also adding multiple copyrights to one image makes it less of a target. Try adding a few to an image just lower the transparency.

It's just a simple tip to ensure that your image is less of a target to art thieves.

I could make a tutorial to show how this can be done, if people would like to know how to add copyrights.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

People who steal pictures like this don't care about copyrights. Shes has hundreds of photos with Copyrights already.

Also adding a copyright image doesn't actually copyright your photo.

You have to file for and obtain the rights to copyright your images as GP has done. 

Also make your FB private and then people don't have access to your pictures. These were not taken from FB.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Jaws101 said:


> For the copyright I am saying add one before you upload it to FB. As I have done with the artwork I make. I add a copyright to the image before I put it up. I do this with any picture I make or find worthy. People cannot remove a copyright thats placed on a dog. Unless they are really good at photoshopping, like removing a copyright for me is a cake walk. But for normal people they can't do it or don't know how. Also adding multiple copyrights to one image makes it less of a target. Try adding a few to an image just lower the transparency.
> 
> It's just a simple tip to ensure that your image is less of a target to art thieves.
> 
> I could make a tutorial to show how this can be done, if people would like to know how to add copyrights.


I think you mean watermark. A copyright is the legal right, not something you can see (not including the copyright symbol (C) which indicates something is copyrighted).


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Carriana said:


> I think you mean watermark. A copyright is the legal right, not something you can see (not including the copyright symbol (C) which indicates something is copyrighted).


Lol well. You can add the (C). But yes watermark technically. And as long as you have this on your image you can confront them with some actual proof. It can discourage some.. Although most don't take other peoples dogs and rename them. This is a new one that I have not seen.

In her eyes, I guess she see's herself as doing something right for the breed by making this page. She just doesn't understand or is to stupid to understand that you cannot steal an image without giving the proper credits to the owner and removing it if they want you to.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Totally weirds me out. She claims her page was hacked. No problem! Shit happens so when you are asked to address and rectify the situation. Then they chose to block the people asking you to correct it?!? Makes me think you are lying about the pictures. She also claims people have sent her the pictures, like o'malley's and she can't fact check every cute picture that comes her way. Again understandable IF you take action on fixing it. If given proof about 5 out of 6,000+ photos why not take the 5 down!?! Why block people asking about it if it's an honest mistake??


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Am I the only one who could careless about this? Lol! I mean anyone can steal a pic and claim what's in the pic is there's . I know my dog is my dog so if someone wants to say that MY dog is there dog knock yourself out  I did like that page on FB but got sick of everytime I go on FB I see 500 pit bull pics and it got annoying. I posted a pic of Bella on there once and it got like almost two hundred likes! My pic did disappear and not sure what became of it but I'm not going to lose sleep over it. unless I'm missing something more about this issue *scratches head*


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Am I the only one who could careless about this? Lol! I mean anyone can steal a pic and claim what's in the pic is there's . I know my dog is my dog so if someone wants to say that MY dog is there dog knock yourself out  I did like that page on FB but got sick of everytime I go on FB I see 500 pit bull pics and it got annoying. I posted a pic of Bella on there once and it got like almost two hundred likes! My pic did disappear and not sure what became of it but I'm not going to lose sleep over it. unless I'm missing something more about this issue *scratches head*


i think the reason it strikes a chord with me is because of my art. now with the huge onset of the interwebz, art theft is extremely easy. for someone to take a piece of ur artwork, copy it and claim it as their own, its infuriating. to take credit for something that is not their own. whether its art, pictures, or the stereo that was stolen out of my old Saturn, its all stuff that i made and/or worked hard to acquire. that's why it bothers me.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Am I the only one who could careless about this? Lol! I mean anyone can steal a pic and claim what's in the pic is there's . I know my dog is my dog so if someone wants to say that MY dog is there dog knock yourself out  I did like that page on FB but got sick of everytime I go on FB I see 500 pit bull pics and it got annoying. I posted a pic of Bella on there once and it got like almost two hundred likes! My pic did disappear and not sure what became of it but I'm not going to lose sleep over it. unless I'm missing something more about this issue *scratches head*


If she stole the picture that I made for you of Bella, then all hell would break loose. Lol.
It would not bother you if she used one of the pictures of your dog, claimed it as her own, then rehomed your dog? It would bother me as it would if she stole some of my work. I guess people just see it differently, but technically what she is doing, is illegal. It's just a hard case to deal with when it's over the net.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Am I the only one who could careless about this? Lol! I mean anyone can steal a pic and claim what's in the pic is there's . I know my dog is my dog so if someone wants to say that MY dog is there dog knock yourself out  I did like that page on FB but got sick of everytime I go on FB I see 500 pit bull pics and it got annoying. I posted a pic of Bella on there once and it got like almost two hundred likes! My pic did disappear and not sure what became of it but I'm not going to lose sleep over it. unless I'm missing something more about this issue *scratches head*


It may not bother you if your photos are used to lie and deceive people, but this is a huge thing to me. My dogs are known in the dog world so if someone sees a photo of my dog claiming it belongs to someone else or has been rehomed it makes my kennel look like I have given away my dogs. That hurts my reputation when my photos are used and seen by other with lies. My dogs are pets first, I do not rehome them when they get old and are not longer able to compete or breed and I would never want anyone to see Dumae and think that I sold her or placed her.

People have taken photos of Bumble Bee before and SOLD puppies saying they were her puppies. It is not at all ok to me for people to use my pictures of my dogs to benefit themselves.

She had other people dogs she said were hers and puppies she claimed to have rescued and homed. This makes her look like she is someone she is not and helps her further lie to people. I don't like people being deceived by others and I'll be damned if they are going to use my dogs to do.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah, okay....got it! I see where you all are coming from. 

And Evey I thought of that pic too! I wouldn't blame you for being PO'd


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She took one of Kangol's pictures and named him Kano. That ish pisses me off. I shall be reporting the photo because my FB is private so I know it didn't come from FB. Had to have come from here.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

This bisch is needs to have her page shut down. Almost makes me wish GP had more security.....


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Needs to be slapped with a law suit and have her page shut down!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> This bisch is needs to have her page shut down. Almost makes me wish GP had more security.....


OMG Me too such crap!! I mean I know if you post it shit could happen, but this is just crazy! SHOX TOO!! WTH!

Has the GP Legal Team contacted them at all? Wonder if redog ever got a reply.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> OMG Me too such crap!! I mean I know if you post it shit could happen, but this is just crazy! SHOX TOO!! WTH!
> 
> Has the GP Legal Team contacted them at all? Wonder if redog ever got a reply.


I dunno if she got Shox. But I know poor Kangol got renamed. ....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

No pics of my dogs stolen. What, they're not cute enough or something? I have half a mind to have a right portly talk with this chick. LOL.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

ames said:


> OMG Me too such crap!! I mean I know if you post it shit could happen, but this is just crazy! SHOX TOO!! WTH!
> 
> Has the GP Legal Team contacted them at all? Wonder if redog ever got a reply.


nope
:curse:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

smokey_joe said:


> No pics of my dogs stolen. What, they're not cute enough or something? I have half a mind to have a right portly talk with this chick. LOL.


bahahaha RIGHT!!! jeesh!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just so everyone knows it's not just the 5 pictures. There is a total of 15 at least now and those are just the ones I know of.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I dunno if she got Shox. But I know poor Kangol got renamed. ....


I didn't see Shox. Are you Lauren on FB? The one who commented on that pic of Kangol?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I been looking through the albums and haven't seen mine thankfully, I didn't even see kangols there must have passed it up somewhere. They are saying she is on vacation now or something and that is why she hasn't responded. Bullshit, she was on and had complaints and cried about how her account was hacked yet did NOTHING, didn't remove pics the owners asked her too and instead just blocked all of us who voiced a complaint and concern on pictures WE knew the dogs in. She is retarded.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought you ATL Lauren posted a
Shox picture maybe I got it confused with Kangol. Glad and 15 is crazy!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thing are getting much more serious as several Kennels dogs have been found labeled as dog fighting rescues. Many people will associate that as those kennels losing their dogs for dog fighting. Is chick needs to be put in her place.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Thing are getting much more serious as several Kennels dogs have been found labeled as dog fighting rescues. Many people will associate that as those kennels losing their dogs for dog fighting. Is chick needs to be put in her place.


:goodpost::cheers:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I didn't see Shox. Are you Lauren on FB? The one who commented on that pic of Kangol?


Yup that's me  I like how Ames called u AtlLauren I can be CalLauren lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

This shiz is getting REAL.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

The only thing I can hope is all the people go she is harassing fill out that form and it triggers Facebook to get it shutdown. 

Haha CALLauren nice!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> The only thing I can hope is all the people go she is harassing fill out that form and it triggers Facebook to get it shutdown.
> 
> Haha CALLauren nice!


I agree! And thank u


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm still linking as many pics as I can to breeders and owners. 
It's driving me MAD. 
All I can say is that she will be in a world of pain if I EVER see Keira's picture up with some fake story -_-


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

MamaTank said:


> I'm still linking as many pics as I can to breeders and owners.
> It's driving me MAD.
> All I can say is that she will be in a world of pain if I EVER see Keira's picture up with some fake story -_-


Oh, you mean that you don't want "Save the Great Pitbill" to change your dogs name and sex, pretend they own her and make up a fake "rescue" story about how she was a bait dog or rescued from a fighting ring?

I can't imagine why, I mean, as long as people can ooh and ahh over your pictures it promotes a positive breed image, right?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> Oh, you mean that you don't want "Save the Great Pitbill" to change your dogs name and sex, pretend they own her and make up a fake "rescue" story about how she was a bait dog or rescued from a fighting ring?
> 
> I can't imagine why, I mean, as long as people can ooh and ahh over your pictures it promotes a positive breed image, right?


LMAO!!!!!! I really can't believe how many are supporting her and acting like what you just said, but they actually believe it I think!!!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Carriana said:


> Oh, you mean that you don't want "Save the Great Pitbill" to change your dogs name and sex, pretend they own her and make up a fake "rescue" story about how she was a bait dog or rescued from a fighting ring?
> 
> I can't imagine why, I mean, as long as people can ooh and ahh over your pictures it promotes a positive breed image, right?


oke: So you mean... lying, cheating, and stealing makes our breed look good? Claiming Bullies with cropped ears are fighting dogs is a good image? Mercy me... I must have overlooked that! :hammer: 
Carry on! Please PLEASE turn Keira into a male (I like males better anyways  ) and let's say she was a BAIT dog!! Her name can be um.... JUNO!

alright... wanna beat myself now. lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG! It gets bigger! We now have photos of her breeding her mutt dog!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Seen some of her supporters changing there tune now too , saying they didn't realize it was like this and she was changing story's on loved pets being abused and such. Sounds like her page is not going to last.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

This chick is infuriating! But at least im entertained on a slow day at work. I can't wait for her site to get taken down! U mess with one of us, u get the whole damn pack!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> This chick is infuriating! But at least im entertained on a slow day at work. I can't wait for her site to get taken down! U mess with one of us, u get the whole damn pack!


RAWR - lol. We're bulldog owners. We don't take this shiz lying down.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nobody's seen Ices' picture have they? I've not had time til now to go through and browse all the 3000+ pictures, so I haven't really seen anything other than what's been shared on FB by Holly, Amber and Krystal.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Nobody's seen Ices' picture have they? I've not had time til now to go through and browse all the 3000+ pictures, so I haven't really seen anything other than what's been shared on FB by Holly, Amber and Krystal.


I haven't seen her yet. She has a pretty distinctive color/coat pattern so she should stand out if she's on there.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Carrie! I appreciate you looking out.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Can someone link me to wear she stole Tua frim island prides pric. The owner would like a link, it's were she claims he's her dog and always has his nose to the ground like a bloodhound.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She doesn't say its hers, she just makes a comment about his nose to the ground like a bloodhound. She also says he will never lift his head for a pic ever, but she didn't actually say it was her dog.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...17966795.13374.120732528029994&type=3&theater


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well she starts by saying the pup is always looking down. Like she knows cause it's her pup. But you are right. Insinuating and saying for fact is a fine line but a line none the less.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Also everyone needs to report WITH FEEDBACK so that you can actually comment in your report why we are reporting her.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

see any of my mutts on there?


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Not yet cEElint... I'm still working through all of them, but so far she seems to have just been yanking pics off of google.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No man you would know if we had. Shes has thousands of pictures and we are contacting everyone with stolen photos. Its started with just 4-5 of us GP'er and there are now almost 20 people from APBT to Bullies all over this.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The bulldog world is all over this now - this is great!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, she should have realized that we wouldn't stand for any of our dogs being claimed as abused/rescues lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Honestly, I don't think she thought far enough ahead to realize we'd be all over her like white on rice, lol. She figured nobody would ever know about.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

lol I guess she thought that her sheeple were the only ones that would find her page


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

And you KNOW she never thought we'd put it all together about her 3 litters...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

This is one of many reasons why i am selective in posting much of anything about myself, my dogs or the work that i do. Anything and everything can be taken out of context through eyes without fully knowing, pictures, detailed information, etc. 

Not to say anyone should expect this, deserves this or otherwise asking for it.. However, the more you provide through any type of social network including online forums, blogs, etc.. The more you do subject yourself to the possibility of someone coming along and taking what you have provided wrongly for attempting to get johny law on you OR something even more pointless, this.

Facebook in particular has changed DRASTICALLY over the past few years and i feel has reached its peak, for as much usefulness it has to offer to users it can equally be used against you.. Whether that is pointless relationships burned, employee - employer, stalking, stealing of information, hacking, theft if you are dumb enough to announce when and where you are at all times, etc..

All you can do is keep reporting and if push comes to shove, threaten to press charges in a private manor such as messaging this person. Even if you don't have a leg to stand on, educate yourself on the proper methods of which you would and by doing so, chances are this person isn't smart enough to call you out on it and back down... I.E pull off the photos or deactivate the account all together.


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

lol, for me.. Life is to short to care about this. If she wants to steal a picture I took of my dog and rename him "snuggles, the female" I couldn't care less. Its the internet. Stuff happens.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dr.Duct_Mossburg said:


> lol, for me.. Life is to short to care about this. If she wants to steal a picture I took of my dog and rename him "snuggles, the female" I couldn't care less. Its the internet. Stuff happens.


So its ok to you if people see your dog labeled as a dog fighting rescue and then people think you were raided for dog fighting? That may be ok to you but its not to us.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Dr.Duct_Mossburg said:


> lol, for me.. Life is to short to care about this. If she wants to steal a picture I took of my dog and rename him "snuggles, the female" I couldn't care less. Its the internet. Stuff happens.


if you spend 5 minutes over there, you will see beautifull dogs from the finest dog breeders in the whole world. All whos reputation goesout the window for the sake of her sick imagination. Most set the example for responsible ownership and have dedicated themselves to break the stereotype now have the burden of being known as abusers, fighters and loser scumbags. . sad you dont have a problem with it. if we're not a part of the solution, then we're part of the problem. thats just how it goes with this particular breed. someone always trying to bring em down, they're always gunna be there.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I didn't realize it was this bad! WTF! This chick needs to be shutdown!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Dr.Duct_Mossburg said:


> lol, for me.. Life is to short to care about this. If she wants to steal a picture I took of my dog and rename him "snuggles, the female" I couldn't care less. Its the internet. Stuff happens.


At first I thought the same thing and couldn't understand why people were getting so heated about it. But then I was told what she was saying and how it could affect people's reputations and realized how pissed off I would be too!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Now we are finding pictures of peoples kids with dogs too. So she is posting up peoples kids as well.......Shes lucky she not in CA or it would be getting physical! Jeremy can take care of the kids/crew, I would do some jail time to knock this girl on her ass.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Now we are finding pictures of peoples kids with dogs too. So she is posting up peoples kids as well.......Shes lucky she not in CA or it would be getting physical! Jeremy can take care of the kids/crew, I would do some jail time to knock this girl on her ass.


Yup, that ish is soooo not kosher!!!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Now we are finding pictures of peoples kids with dogs too. So she is posting up peoples kids as well.......Shes lucky she not in CA or it would be getting physical! Jeremy can take care of the kids/crew, I would do some jail time to knock this girl on her ass.


The parents of the kids can take legal action against this person stealing the photos and using them on facebook. You would want to check with both state and federal laws however this would fall under something similarly to using your kids photos for advertising or otherwise public intentional use without permission.

There is a reason why you have to have parents consent for a child to do many things, this is no different.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> The parents of the kids can take legal action against this person stealing the photos and using them on facebook. You would want to check with both state and federal laws however this would fall under something similarly to using your kids photos for advertising or otherwise public intentional use without permission.
> 
> There is a reason why you have to have parents consent for a child to do many things, this is no different.


:goodpost: this! We must check all the pics with kids and contact the owners.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, I missed some crazy stuff. She's all sorts of messed up!


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

Carriana said:


> She doesn't understand why someone wouldn't want their dogs renamed and pictures shared publicly on facebook. Imagine...


I dont understand either honestly. Take a pic of my dog, call him a girl on facebook and name him buttons. Id probably laugh and go on with life.

If a photo of my dog was being used to promote dog fighting I wouldnt be pleased. But if its on someones facebook page not being used in a negative way I wouldnt waste more than 2 seconds thinking about it. I didnt read the entire page but did scroll through alot of the pictures and it doesnt look like their being used to portray the individual dogs or the breed in a bad way.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Oje said:


> I dont understand either honestly. Take a pic of my dog, call him a girl on facebook and name him buttons. Id probably laugh and go on with life.
> 
> If a photo of my dog was being used to promote dog fighting I wouldnt be pleased. But if its on someones facebook page not being used in a negative way I wouldnt waste more than 2 seconds thinking about it. I didnt read the entire page but did scroll through alot of the pictures and it doesnt look like their being used to portray the individual dogs or the breed in a bad way.


The point is this woman could possibly tarnish the reputation of the leading kennels in the US. She is re-posting these dogs photos yes changing name and sex but, also saying they were rescued from fighting situations. You see where that would make someone upset? Makes them look like their kennel was raided for dog fighting. If you were basically being portrayed as a dog fighter wouldn't you be upset??


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

I either dont understand, or im missing the connection. And im not being a smartass. The first link for example, Caragans Passion...Renamed Ebony and called a male. It doesnt say this is Ebony, we saved him from a horrible fighting situation, or we saved him from blah blah kennel. 

I think thats what im missing. How is "Ebony" connected back to the kennel? Until someone commented the pic was stolen, if i was on that page I would have just thought that was someones dog playing in their back yard and clicked to the next pic.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

That post did not say it. But there were ones that did say. "This is a dog I rescued from fighting ring that's why his ears are cropped."


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

With this breed it's very easy for others with no knowledge to have a misconception about the breed and the people who own this breed. This woman who's claiming to bring insight to this breed is tarnishing the reputations of the owners which is doing more bad then good. It's just like how every rescue has the fake bait dogs. They get a dog off the streets that has a few scratches and come to the conclusion that it must have been a bait dog. Sure it makes the adopter feel good but gives a false conception of reality. That's why this is bad. You cannot teach through lies.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Anything change yet? Or is everything still there?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

well the page is still up. she blocked almost all of us and has deleted most of our comments. however, she must have gotten a talking too though cuz a lot of the pictures are coming down. not all of the stolen pics yet. but when u have 3000+ pics it prolly takes a while to get through them. current phot count 2446.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO Holly you guys got her from GP too? HAHAHA


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

If you get into the pictures posted in june and may and further back some of the comments claiming the dogs and calling her out are still there. At least they were last night when I looked. She doesn't appear to have posted the last few days either. I am wondering if she was temporarily banned* or frozen or something...or just really busy deleting evidence. haha.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Carriana said:


> If you get into the pictures posted in june and may and further back some of the comments claiming the dogs and calling her out are still there. At least they were last night when I looked. She doesn't appear to have posted the last few days either. I am wondering if she was temporarily *banged* or frozen or something...or just really busy deleting evidence. haha.


^^^^ HAHAHAHA Banged... lol. She wishes someone would temporarily bang her.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BullyGal said:


> ^^^^ HAHAHAHA Banged... lol. She wishes someone would temporarily bang her.


Doh! That's what I get for posting from my phone while on the bus. *sigh*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh gosh I got so wrapped up in this I haven't been on here in a bit. I got 3 profiles blocked from there already. But you know me, I'm a bulldog bitch. Lol Holly, she's damn lucky she's not in CA. Na I wouldn't let you go to jail, I'm a great get away driver


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well you must have made an impact, she is now sharing the photos instead of posting them as her own! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol awesome . Yea I hella flipped out. Not cool, man not cool. Lol. 
But for real, posting up pics like that with fake stories can put good people and their kennel name on the line and I won't just hold my tongue on something like that. There is way to much real abuse in the world, why make it up? She needs to realize her lies can hurt good people.


----------

